
On Security and PHP - cujanovic
http://devzone.zend.com/7052/on-security/
======
Piskvorrr
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to
allocate 1048576 bytes) in
/usr/local/zend/var/apps/http/devzone.zend.com/80/_docroot_/wp-includes/wp-
db.php on line 1774

Oh the irony...oooh, the irony!

------
roddux
Why is it a given that compiled languages will have less security
vulnerabilities than dynamic? I've worked with C, Java, PHP and Python and all
have their fare share of different issues.

Also, the author referring to reddit and HN as places that 'haters gather to
hate' leaves a bitter taste.

~~~
laumars
The whole article is basically one angry rant rather than an intelligent
counter argument.

